
CloudFlare Suffers Major European Outage - saq
http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/cloud/cloud-management/cloudflare-suffers-european-outage-194020
======
josephb
Really this should read, "Telia having problems in EU".

They are a big transit providing, clearly causing issues for quite a few
services in all directions.

Some content providers use Telia to reach the Internet in part or full.

Some ISPs use Telia to reach the Internet or parts of it.

~~~
neom
CF seems fair, redundancy is a thing.

~~~
curiousgal
Following the same logic, every website is responsible for itself.

~~~
pilsetnieks
Extrapolating ad absurdum, yes, but at Cloudflare's scale there should be
enough redundancy that a single carrier couldn't bring it down.

------
curiousgal
I don't understand people taking it to Twitter to moan about it. Shit happens
and it only happens 0.001% of the time in this instance.

